# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل

## meysamkh766

سلام بچه ها
یه سوال !
برای ثبت نام ترمیم معدل باید حتما بریم تو شهری که دیپلم رو گرفتیم ثبت نام کنیم ؟
چون ما اومدیم تهران الان نمیتونم دوباره برگردم برای امتحانات ! 
به نظرتون چی کار کنم ؟

----------


## farbod18

100 بار به نیت گشایش در کارت بگو یا دایره المرجع  :Yahoo (100): اگه جواب نگرفتی 1000 بار بگو  :Yahoo (5): اگه جواب نگرفتی با حال زاری زیر لب زمزمه کن دل من زندگی رو باختی دل من مردومو شناختی دل من ....اگر بازم نتیجه نگرفتی  وضو بگیر رو به اسمون کن و 10بار با دست بر سر خودت بزن و بگو ر ی د م تو این شانسی که ما داریم  :Yahoo (111):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## sun2016

> سلام بچه ها
> یه سوال !
> برای ثبت نام ترمیم معدل باید حتما بریم تو شهری که دیپلم رو گرفتیم ثبت نام کنیم ؟
> چون ما اومدیم تهران الان نمیتونم دوباره برگردم برای امتحانات ! 
> به نظرتون چی کار کنم ؟


راهی نداری چون فعلا قانون میگه شهر خودت باید ازمون بدی
راهی نداری خب شهر قبلیت حتما اقوام هستن یه مدت برو اونجا

----------

